# Black Spotted Rhom Id



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Any guess what type of rhomb this is? Saw it at my lfs. Have never seen one with so many spots.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

No idea, but it is awesome and you should snatch it up

What is the price on it?

up close does it look like parasites or ICH?


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

I think that might be one of those "marbled" rhoms?!...I wouldn't swear to it but I'm almost positive!..but they are very rare in the hobby, so yes pick it up if you can!...awesome specimen!..


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

Ægir said:


> No idea, but it is awesome and you should snatch it up
> 
> What is the price on it?
> 
> up close does it look like parasites or ICH?


I thought at first it might be ICH or some sort of infection but just looked like the pigmentation was missing or something? Very strange but cool looking.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Marbled rhom.
Nice collecting it, they are pretty rare in the hobby.


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

memento said:


> Marbled rhom.
> Nice collecting it, they are pretty rare in the hobby.


Memento agreed with me, Is this good?!!...


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

id say so, memento knows his piranhas. 
that is absolutely awesome looking!!! i would buy that fish in 2 seconds. not often you find a marbled rhomb like that


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Da said:


> Memento agreed with me, Is this good?!!...


It probably isn't but hey, life goes on...


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

nice looking rhom, cant tell from the pictures but the gill looked a little off in the first pic. but it doesnt look like ich or a parasite to me.


----------

